# Night fishing



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

What kind of fishing is good from bridges and piers this time of year? Bait suggestions? Thinking about hitting up 3M, or sikes, or even trying out surf fishing somewhere. Never surf fished much so I’m open to any suggestions... thinking about riding out in about an hour or two and fish all night. Want to try out surf fishing for pomp early in the am... I have no idea what I’m doing but I guess if I drown enough bait something may happen 😂


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

fish bites and shrimp and you will catch something. Just mix it up


----------

